# The impact of the forum in your life



## Lilith (Oct 14, 2008)

Dear All,

KIND INVITATION:

I am writing a book chapter on the impact that public forums may have on people's life. I am focusing the discussion on how addicts and patients may benefit from these public forums. The book is edited by scientists who are inviting other scientists to discuss about the positive (e.g., communication, learning, information, transparency) and negative tendencies (e.g., child pornography) of the internet.

The target audience of this book will be composed of professionals and researchers working in the fields of computer science, as well as students, teachers, instructors, and academics from other related areas, lawyers, people involved in law enforcement and/or humanitarian societies such as Red Cross/Red Half Moon, United Nations, etc.

Your experience will provide a more valid view on the topic regarding the impact of public forums on people's life. I would love to hear from you.

You can either answer the following questions (all of them or some of them) or send me a few lines with your experience. Please send me your words as a PM. Evidently, all of the experiences will be anonymous at all times.

1. How did you get to know the forum?
2. How often do you check the forum and for how long?
3. Describe your experience (changes, benefits, negative aspects...)
4. Do you have new friends from the forum (people you contact outside the forum)?
5. What would you change, modify or add to the forum?

Best,

Lilith

Approved by AmandaB1971


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Just sent mine


----------

